# Furnace/Air Filter Cover



## bcme136 (Sep 23, 2008)

have a Heil furnace/air unit that does not have a cover for the air filter. The previous owner was using 16x25x1 filter which stuck out the extra 5". I'm using 16x20x1 which fits perfect but there is no cover. I have been using duct tape to seal the opening. Called a Heil dealer today and he stated they have been installing for years without filter covers....just a longer filter......usually a 16x25x1. It would seem to me it would be sucking air through the opening bypassing some of the filter????? He did state some people have used duct tape to make a seal. The manual shows a stick looking cover for the filter opening.
HELP


----------



## rjordan392 (Apr 28, 2005)

Call another dealer.
The access compartment for the air filter should have a cover. I can't imagine why that dealer does what he says, he's been doing. Can you post a picture? We would like to see what you have.


----------



## 1610 CUB (Jul 19, 2008)

A good sheet metal shop can make a cover while you wait.


----------



## MLHargrave (Sep 24, 2008)

You can buy magnets at Lowes or Home Depot that are made to cover vent openings. They are around 6x10 or so inches, anyway two or three of those may work.


----------



## bcme136 (Sep 23, 2008)

*Pic*








This is fairly close to my setup from a pic on the internet. This is what it looked like with the 16x25.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

What's pictured is a very common installation. With a properly sized filter, which isn't pictured, air leakage would be minimal. Besides, it is on the return side, so it isn't like you're losing static pressure from the blower through any gaps...You're just getting more return air through the gaps.

Over the years I have inspected literally thousands of furnaces, and I've never seen one with a filter cover...Never. That being said, if it bothers you, have a sheet metal cover made or rig something up. It won't hurt anything.


----------



## rjordan392 (Apr 28, 2005)

Ok, 
I now see what you have. But I would still seal up any gaps because some air will bypass the filter. Here's a picture of my filter cabinet which holds a 16 X 25 X 4 inch thick filter. Maybe someone can explain why your setup is accepted in the trade with gaps around the filter.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

What Rjordan392 has pictured is a manufactured product that comes with the furnace or is sold as an extra. The vast majority of furnace installations are completed with shop-made return boots that incorporate a slot into which the furnace filter is inserted.


----------



## 1610 CUB (Jul 19, 2008)

Maybe in Kansas they don't cover the hole, but even the cheapest filter rack you can buy comes with a door. Dirt that gets in around the filter will stick to th A/C coil and in time block off air flow causing the furnace to work harder the coil to freeze up and other mean and nasty things. Cover that hole!


----------



## bcme136 (Sep 23, 2008)

*Cover*

Appreciate everyones response and alternatives. Will continue with the duct tape till I find something easier to work with ,magnet or..

Thank you all


----------



## 1610 CUB (Jul 19, 2008)

If you have a filter rack like this... http://www.standexadp.com/catproduct.php?style=FR&stylename=Filter Rack
Any shop that does duct work can make one in 5 minutes or less, they may just have one just laying around.


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

dumster dive:wink: for a piece of sheet metal around construction sites,and make your own up .......3" wide with 2" lips top and bottom pinch it on the duct I_____________________________I


----------



## Winchester (Aug 27, 2008)

rjordan392 said:


> I would still seal up any gaps because some air will bypass the filter.


I concur. I have the cover on my furnace filter and when it was inspected by an energy auditor, he suggested placing a piece of foam in between to prevent any air from bypassing, taking the path of least resistance.


----------



## bcme136 (Sep 23, 2008)

*Dumpster Dive*

Like your idea biggles. Couple of pics with duct tape.
Thanks


----------



## rjordan392 (Apr 28, 2005)

Over 30 years ago, when I changed to a forced air furnace, the filter was changed by removing it from the inside the blower compartment. It was held in place by two springs that crisscrossed against the filter. Back then, it was a pain to change it because one had to fish the springs back into their holes. 
Now that manufacturers seem not to use that idea and leave it to the installer to make do using his imagination, seems to me that they are counting beans to increase their bottom line.
It would be so much easier for the homeowner to change his filter if the manufacturer would supply an adapter type cabinet to accomodate a 1 inch filter with a cover that can be easily attached to the return boot.
Appearance's and efficiency are everything; gaps are not.


----------

